# Portable DTG Operation



## Firstin (Oct 24, 2007)

Does anyone out there have a portable operation. Meaning, you travel with your DTG equipment and set up to sell at fairs, sporting events, etc.? Is this type of operation even practical? As far as I can tell the only printers that look portable are the Kiosk, HM-1, and the Anajet. Am I correct with these assumptions.

If so which printer do you use, what does your set-up look like when you are up and running?

I am new and considering do this type of selling.

Thanks in advance for your help.

Owen


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Don't know about the HM1 but the Anajet with the closed loop ink system would be my bet.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

I don't do it but here is a link to a recent thread on that topic - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t54279.html


----------



## Firstin (Oct 24, 2007)

Teeser said:


> I don't do it but here is a link to a recent thread on that topic - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t54279.html


Thank you very much for sending me to the correct thred. I am new to all of this. I am doing my research before I make my investment. I am really excited to get started. I want to buy right now but I know I should research first.

Regards,
Owen


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

Have you been to any of the trade shows to demo the machines and get samples? There are a couple coming up -

SGIA '08 - The Specialty Printing & Imaging Expo
Imprinted Sportswear Shows - Atlanta

Good Luck with your research!


----------



## Firstin (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes, my first was the recent trade show in Long Beach, Ca. I am going to visit Anajet in Costa Mesa, Ca and DTG in Placentia, Ca in the coming weeks.


----------

